# Volume-ID

## Hajoe

Dumme Frage, aber ich habe via Google nix Brauchbares gefunden:

Wie setze ich die Volume-ID einer Festplatte?

----------

## franzf

Hi

 *Hajoe wrote:*   

> Wie setze ich die Volume-ID einer Festplatte?

 

```
man fstab
```

sollte erstmal infos geben.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Hajoe

Ja, danke, aber ich meinte die Volume-ID, nicht das Partition-Label. Soweit ich weiß ist die Volume-ID einer Festplatte ein 32Bit-Integer Wert und steht im MBR (kann mich täuschen). Jetzt will ich eine andere Volume-ID da drin stehen haben. Hintergrund: Habe eine zweite Festplatte eingbaut und mit dd von der ersten geklont. Funktioniert alles wunderbar nur beim booten bringt Lilo immer "Error Dupplicate Volume-ID". Er bootet trotzdem, aber ich möchte die Error-Ausgabe nicht haben (der Rechner ist nicht für mich).

----------

## sicus

was meinst du mit volume id? das volume label (Name der Partition) oder die UUID?

die sollte jedenfalls tune2fs helfen können.

```

tune2fs -L "label"

```

setzt einen volume name

```

tune2fs -U [siehe manpage]

```

setzt eine neue UUID

auf was das aktuelle label und die uuid gesetzt sind bekommst du mit

```

tune2fs -l

```

heraus. ansonsten schau einfach mal die manpage von tune2fs an.

----------

## sicus

ach diese ID meinst du.

mach mal ein

```

fdisk -l

```

sollten beide platten den gleichen "disk identifier" haben kannst den ändern. gehe mit fdisk auf eine der platten, dann ins expert menu (x) dort kannst mit i den disk identifier ändern.

----------

## Hajoe

Sorry, habe keine Option i im Expertenmenü

----------

## 69719

 *Hajoe wrote:*   

> Sorry, habe keine Option i im Expertenmenü

 

Falsch bedient?

```

fdisk /dev/???

x<return>

i<return>

```

----------

## sicus

wie alt ist dein fdisk?

```

fdisk -v

```

liefert bei mir:

fdisk (util-linux-ng 2.13.1.1)

falls du ein älteres hast solltest evtl. mal über ein update nachdenken. ich weiß allerdings nicht, seit welcher version diese option zur verfügung steht, möglicherweise hat das fehlen dieser option auch andere (mir jedoch unbekannte) gründe.

notfalls kannst auch versuchen mit einer live cd zu booten und mit deren fdisk die änderung vornehmen.

----------

## 69719

Das feature ist seit 2.13-rc2 enthalten (Juli 2007).

----------

## Hajoe

Ok, habe fdisk aktualisiert und mit i die ID geändert. Leider klappt's nicht. Die ID ist immer noch diesselbe (speichert es nicht, obwohl ich es mit und ohne "w" probiert habe.

----------

